# Show us your digitals!



## Isthmus

Come one, fess up, you know you have them somewhere. Show us your digital guilty pleasures.

Here is one of my faves. It's a fairly basic Timex Helix Dive Computer (it's good for only 50m):










and of course my all time fave, the Timex Oregon WA0018-001 ABC:










_*** both pics found on the internet._


----------



## mansrow

only digitals i have are the Gs


----------



## Euclid

mansrow said:


> only digitals i have are the Gs [...]


Same for me.




























Jimmy


----------



## codlord

My digis (linked library pics 'cos I am lazy):

Nixon Dork (talking watch):








Nixon Megatron:








Nixon The 286:









Oakley D1 (my second one of these, the first probably still on the sea bed somewhere in Portsmouth harbour :-|):









G-Shock Mudman GW-9000 (recent addition):








And last but certainly not least (another recent addition) Suunto Core:


----------



## Eeeb

Here is one of mine... Very interesting but didn't seem to catch on with all it's features -- the Swatch Paparazzi


----------



## Bruce Reding

Cool new forum! :-!:-!:-!

Here's my favorite ...










How many watches show the positions of the planets and Halley's comet? (Although you can tell it's semi-vintage, as Pluto is still on it. ) What's really neat is that, in chronograph mode, the planets all line up and go racing around the sun together like a stellar hand.

Here's one I'd dearly love to own ...










(Pic borrowed from another WUSer. Unfortunately I can't remember who.) A vintage Zenith. The seconds are shown in the little sub window when you press the lower button. I love the style.


----------



## 00Photo

Uzi Guardian. It's big.


----------



## Euclid

Bruce,

That Cosmo Phase is awesome!


----------



## Bruce Reding

Thanks, Euclid!

BTW, is your avatar actually used as part of a mechanism?


----------



## Derek N

My two favorites at the moment. Casio Pathfinder PAW1500 and ProTrek PRG80YT.


----------



## SmartUK

00Photo said:


> Uzi Guardian. It's big.


I like this one. Would that be Uzi as in, er, bang bang?


----------



## Brigalow

Here's my Cosmo Phase , the CGW-90
this is a great watch and would be in my top 5 favorites at the moment .










best regards Scott.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Cool! That's literally the first pic of someone elses that I've seen in six years of hanging around places like this. :-!


----------



## edwinthomas76

My newly acquired Casio DB 1500b-1 geek watch....
Brings old memories back......;-)


----------



## pakupakuman

*Here's mine.*

Casio TE-2500 Dictionary. A little worse for wear...










Casio Fishing Timer.










The quintessential G-Shock, in "milspec" (stealth) form.










I plan to get another digital or two in the future, if all goes well.


----------



## ronalddheld

I want one, but cannot find one at a reasonable price.


----------



## siLence79

Here are some of mine


----------



## Fatpants

Here's my ABC's...










Suunto X-Lander Military










Casio Protrek ABC. Great idea for a forum guys;-)


----------



## NEG

A couple of oldies still running strong...


----------



## Micha

Here you go - here's my PRW1500 in action on Iceland b-)


----------



## mjbernier

edwinthomas76 said:


> My newly acquired Casio DB 1500b-1 geek watch....
> Brings old memories back......;-)


I used to have one of those back in the late 80's when they first came out, but mine had an all-black keypad. It was one of the last digitals I owned before I got married. My wife gave me an analog quartz watch as a wedding gift, and it's been analogs on my wrist ever since. That's not to say I'll never wear another digital...it just hasn't worked out that way over the last 15 years.

Mike


----------



## edwinthomas76

NEG said:


> A couple of oldies still running strong...


Very nice...


----------



## Chascomm

I used to have a Chompuchron multifunction about 25 years ago, but currently, my only digitals are these two :-d



















Do they qualify?

Oh yes, and my vintage DataTime LED, of which I lack a current photo (seller's pic below with crappy stretch bracelet). Also pictured is my short-lived Elektronika 5.202 which lasted only a few months :-|


----------



## Isthmus

I love your jump hour digitals. hell yeah they qualify!


----------



## Brian D.

*Okay, here goes.*


----------



## Lexxorcist

A few of my favourites:

GW-9100










GW-M5600










PRG-40










DW-6900










G-8000


----------



## fwellers

Hi Brian, 
Very nice collection, to say the least ! Thanks for sharing.
Which pathfinder or protek is that , the one right below the white Ironman ? I like the looks of that one a lot.

Thanks,
floyd


----------



## Brian D.

fwellers said:


> Hi Brian,
> Very nice collection, to say the least ! Thanks for sharing.
> Which pathfinder or protek is that , the one right below the white Ironman ? I like the looks of that one a lot.
> 
> Thanks,
> floyd


*Hi floyd,*

*That's the Pro Trek PRG-50 model.*


----------



## fwellers

Thank you Brian


----------



## zippofan

Here's my Suunto's:

Core O/B









Vector Khaki









Soon to be joined by a Nike Oregon Alti Compass 

Cheers,
Griff

I had an LED Commodore back in the 70's, I don't know what happened to it...


----------



## Armatus

prg80yt 1vd









muddie on nato


----------



## zippofan

Sweet collection of G's Brian :-!

Which model is this one?










I was thinking of snagging one for my son, everyone needs at least one G-Shock 

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Lexxorcist

That's a G-100.



zippofan said:


> Which model is this one?


----------



## zippofan

Lexxorcist said:


> That's a G-100.


Thank you!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## kcope316

My newest addition.

Giordano LED Light Master Digital


----------



## OnTimeGabe

kcope316 said:


> My newest addition.
> 
> Giordano LED Light Master Digital


VERY slick! I'm dying to see a wrist shot of this one. :-!


----------



## ggyy1276

Only one ABC at the moment, Suunto Observer.


----------



## kcope316

OnTimeGabe said:


> VERY slick! I'm dying to see a wrist shot of this one. :-!


I aim to please, But I only have a cell camera.:-( Hope this helps.


----------



## OnTimeGabe

kcope316 said:


> I aim to please, But I only have a cell camera.:-( Hope this helps.


Very cool! Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## siLence79

My latest collection :-!


----------



## cipher

I still have it, but haven't worn it for at least 15 years.










This is few of the others I have. This shot was taken a few years ago. I've acquired a few more since then.


----------



## Isthmus

cipher said:


> I still have it, but haven't worn it for at least 15 years.


That is too cool. That's got to be one of the geekiest calculator watches I've ever seen (that was a compliment BTW). The only thing geekier would be one with graphing capability.

Thanks for posting that was too cool.


----------



## Brigalow

G'day all , 
Here's my TW-7000 , possibly the first Casio titanium model ?










best regards Scott.


----------



## OnTimeGabe

Brigalow said:


> G'day all ,
> Here's my TW-7000 , possibly the first Casio titanium model ?


Very nice one, and it looks like you've taken good care of it! I like the lighter color of the Ti - looks just like stainless steel. |>|>


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

Heres my collection.


----------



## bestak

Oakley D1


----------



## CrazyRussian

Here is my little collection 

*Elektronika 1
*







*

Elektronika 53
*







*

Casio GW-056E
*







*

Casio GW-500A
*


----------



## gloster

Brian D. said:


> *Okay, here goes.*


Brian -- what is this? Love it -- cleanest Casio I've seen. WANT!

Never mind -- I see you already answered that: a PRG-50. Somehow it looks even cleaner in your picture than when I look at pics in on-line stores.


----------



## gloster

kcope -- your arm looks too burly and hairy for such an artsy watch. Nice watch, just strikes me as a funny contrast.


----------



## cb400bill




----------



## Reno

I'll play too :

ELECTRONVOLT









OMEGA Speedmaster LCD










CASIO "Melody Alarm"










"Digital" Alpha Jump Hour










And recently, this one (I haven't turn it on yet ;-) )
My father got it with a magazine subscription.
A-Tech :think:


----------



## gloster

The A-Tech looks CHEEZE-O-RIFFIC!!! :-!


----------



## Reno

gloster said:


> The A-Tech looks CHEEZE-O-RIFFIC!!! :-!


Herm :think: thanks G&#8230; I suppose ! :-d

Well, to be honest, the quality seems pretty poor, the plastic is horrid&#8230; I don't know what the watch is worth, I'll give it a try, one of these days, now I know how to source cheap batteries&#8230;

I took quick shots lately, and no wristshots, but the dial is pretty big and thick.

It's intriguing to say the less ;-)


----------



## kiwidj

Nice collection CR. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum! :-!


----------



## zapiao

kiwidj said:


> Nice collection CR. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum! :-!


Beautifull pics:-!


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## halfapie

Sorry about the watermarks, the pics were taken straight from my site.

Casio DW-5000, first casio G-Shock model









Casio DW-1000, even before the G-Shocks









Casio 79QS-39, has a built-in calendar good till the year 2099









Casio DW-7200 "penta-graph"









Casio CPW-100, Casio's first compass watch









Casio JP-100W, Casio's first pulse sensor watch.









Casio F100, casio's first plastic watch from the 70's









Casio AT-552G, looks ordinary but you can draw on the face to do calculations.









Just to show a few. 

Can you tell I collect Casio watches?


----------



## CrazyRussian

kiwidj said:


> Nice collection CR. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum! :-!


Thank you! 



zapiao said:


> Beautifull pics:-!


Thanks, I am not a good photographer, but did my best ;-)



halfapie said:


> Can you tell I collect Casio watches?


This is very unique and interesting colection :-! Congratulations!


----------



## takobets

how about rudy projects


----------



## gjlelec

GP Casquette, 70s LED (18ct goldplate)


----------



## gloster

Nice gjlelec. Is that strictly a collection piece or do you wear it? Looks too perfect to have seen wrist time.


----------



## gjlelec

Thanks Gloster, glad you like the GP. My everyday watch is an LED but not that one. The GP unfortunately gets zero wrist time :rodekaart


----------



## CrazyRussian

gjlelec said:


> GP Casquette, 70s LED (18ct goldplate)


Very beautiful and gorgeous LED watch. :-! Congratulations!

And what LED watch do you wear everyday? What is your experience? I was wearing my Elektronika 1 for some time, but the LEDs aren`t really visible at sunny day :-(


----------



## gjlelec

I work on industrial sites, quarries, concrete plants, that sort of thing. This prevents me wearing a valuable watch so i wear this 70s "President". I have a £50 limit for work watches as sooner or later i'll probably damage it  .On Office or "clean" days i wear a half tidy but not mint Time Computer

"President" work watch









Omega "clean day " watch


----------



## mihaixp

gjlelec said:


> I work on industrial sites, quarries, concrete plants, that sort of thing. This prevents me wearing a valuable watch so i wear this 70s "President". I have a £50 limit for work watches as sooner or later i'll probably damage it  .On Office or "clean" days i wear a half tidy but not mint Time Computer
> 
> Omega "clean day " watch


 Very nice Omega watch.


----------



## Timecacher

Here's mine.


----------



## IcedOut

Thanks for sharing guys. Looking good.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Queen6

Q-6


----------



## dualtime

I don't usually post here. I'm usually on Affordables, but I picked this one up yesterday and I love it.


----------



## Transmission

Greetings from Transmission in Singapore!

My newly acquired PRG-110Y-1V
Sorry for the poorly taken pictures..









Both of them,
PRG-110Y-1V and PRG-80L-3V


----------



## dualtime

Here's my latest pick up..Dakota UV/Temp Sensor Watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

dualtime, where did you get it from?


----------



## dualtime

Dakota Watch Store in NY. They have stores in Malls across the country. Can't get them here in NH, so I usually check out their watches when I'm visiting my folks in NY. They have a web site you can order from, just type dakota watch in a search function. 

Rich


----------



## Nimble1

My oldest..Citizen "Wind Surfing" about 20 yrs old.
My newest, A Reactor Graviton ani-diga tide watch.


----------



## vanderdutch

"I love old Seiko digitals"... There I said it in public. In many ways these are still great practical watches. This watch has gained 8 seconds since late December08. Not to shabby. Seiko A904-5199 Alarm Chronograph, crappy pic but really great condition. It just keeps showing up on my wrist. Simplicity with some neat functions.


----------



## morelite




----------



## morelite




----------



## morelite




----------



## morelite




----------



## Boxer

.


----------



## chrisbo28

It is a cheapo but it is still a digital watch:

















This is my mostly worn watch. It looks classy due to the shiny analog dial and the stainless steel bracelet but it is one of the cheapest Edefice models with 10 year battery and basicly an undercover digital watch. b-)


----------



## sickondivers

*







*


----------



## extski




----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ushills

My new daily wearer.


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## gaijin

Wolfsatz said:


> TX 36mm Canpr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Having digits on the watch face does not make the watch a "Digital."


----------



## Wolfsatz

The Happy

TX IM Rugged 30 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thorn79

I wish Seiko still made digital watches, I like the running man I've had since the early 80s. It is all metal and thin.










My Casio has a lot of plastic on it and is thicker, due to the radio control.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan7y

Can't get better than this in my opinion.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge0423

Casio 1300-WH


----------



## Georgewg




----------



## ipoppa33

Suunto Vector it's been a good beater watch.


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio CA56-1UW


----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK Limited Edition NEW ERA #MLB 















*


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87

Custom "B-217"








My new beater


----------



## sanik




----------



## mark2828




----------

